# Finally back together



## jd56 (Jul 4, 2013)

So I found out that I have to have 8 rideable bikes for tonights family cruisin the Va Beach July 4th gathering.
Not realizing I don't have enough girls bikes I decided to get the once perfect condition 65 Monark Silver King put back together since my recent mishap with a jerk breaking into my bike shop.

Here she be.....still a great looking bike.









Happy Fourth of July everyone!
Be safe this weekend.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## partsguy (Jul 4, 2013)

In the words of a classic Aerosmith song, "Don't get mad, get even". Like I said before, fix it up, ride it, and rub it in their face that they cannot kill a classic. Roll on!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 4, 2013)

Good point classicfan1...I was angry before and even while desperately trying to find the correct hardware but, impervise I said....and wala. So the angry has subsided.
As they say, only the artist see the mistakes in the paint strokes. No longer angry just happy it is ride able again.
Still need that "Monark" tank emblem though...please keep looking.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kenspaceliners (Jul 4, 2013)

John, I'm glad to see the Silver King is back on the road again. Looks great.
Enjoy the beach tonight.
Kenny


----------

